# MOSQUITO, Be Ready...



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Things were really falling into place! The wading dusk bite was good, and on Tuesday morning I had five walleyes, biggest 17", trolling Rapalas in deep water. They should really be on the bite, the first warm spell, be ready.:T 
John


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Luredaddy, was the 17 incher the only keeper. I and my friends consider 15 inches or bigger as keepers.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I kept 5, smallest was a fat 14 1/2", I threw back 4 , including a skinny 14 1/2".
John


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

I will be fishing a bass tourny at mosquito next week. I have never been there. I was wondering if you guys could give me directions to the state park ramp by the dam.I live just south of canton. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

RANGER16 said:


> I will be fishing a bass tourny at mosquito next week. I have never been there. I was wondering if you guys could give me directions to the state park ramp by the dam.I live just south of canton. Any help would be appreciated!


Ranger16, I would take 77N to 76E to 5N. Make sure you stay on 5! It takes you up to Cortland. Before you get to Cortland look for signs for Mosquito state park! Also watch your speed on 5. It's always being patrolled!!! Good Luck


----------



## Gabmstr (Mar 31, 2007)

RANGER16 said:


> I will be fishing a bass tourny at mosquito next week. I have never been there. I was wondering if you guys could give me directions to the state park ramp by the dam.I live just south of canton. Any help would be appreciated!


Here is a site that may help you. You can zoom in and see and areal map or satellite map, etc. You can see the dam. Hope this helps. 

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/WATACCIL_00.php


----------



## Greydog (Mar 24, 2007)

Luredaddy, What size and color rapala do yu prefer this time of year? I have been casting rapalas at the dam a few times this year- #7 floating and also suspending husky jerks- with no luck.

Dave


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I troll the # 5 floaters, sometime I use #3s, but I donot like the small hooks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im ready! Got some #14 Jerks AND 8in Rapalla floaters I want to drag around. Hope to hook bigger fish. :T


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

Are there any BIG Walleye's in Mosquito? I always seem to catch alot of the 15 to 18 inch fish, never any big ones! I caught on to many stumps that felt huge though! lol


----------



## RANGER16 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the help! Now all i have to do is catch fish!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill mine come from trollin. Get half dozen or so a year over 24. Heaviest at 8-9lb. They are there! Problem is staying on them because of the clear water. ALOT of diff ways to troll on res and they all work.
Something else This brings to mind. Does the DNR trap on the north end of Skeeter?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

RANGER16 said:


> I will be fishing a bass tourny at mosquito next week. I have never been there. I was wondering if you guys could give me directions to the state park ramp by the dam.I live just south of canton. Any help would be appreciated!



Hi, here are the directions to Mosquito from Canton.

Take 77 north to 76 east. Get off at the Ravenna exit (rt 5/82). Stay on 5/82 until the Elm Rd exit (Rt 5) turn right toward Cortland. To launch at the State Park continue on Elm Rd for about 3 minutes turn left at Warren Meadville Rd then about a 1/8 of a mile left onto Durst Colebrook rd. It will dead end at the dam. Turn left and the State Park is on your right. If you need to hit the bait shop first continue on RT 5 until Rt 305. Turn left and Lakeside Bait Shop is on your right. Turn out of LBS and turn left at the light and then turn right on the dam to the State Park. Good luck.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

There is a bait shop inside the State Park, Joe and his wife are great people to deal with, and it is very convenient. 
John


----------



## Trolling D3 (Jun 10, 2006)

jig the dnr doesnt go north of Dans Marina. There is not any good net sights up north of 88. There is deffently enough fish up there but the topography is for the nets is not there. At least thats what I herd.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You mean they get them in there traps. Havent heard about any big eyes from the north end but a good day troll. That water had to be above 50 last week. OHYA! Was up there tonight throwing of the rocks. Most out or tight. I mean in the rocks.


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

it used to have alot of big walleye in there until everyone wanted to keep every fish they caught in there. The lake recieves way to much pressure to regularly catch respectable eyes. ex: at least 23 inches


----------



## MikeOSU (Jun 8, 2004)

anybody picking up walleyes right now on mosquito?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

MEISTERICS said:


> it used to have alot of big walleye in there until everyone wanted to keep every fish they caught in there. The lake recieves way to much pressure to regularly catch respectable eyes. ex: at least 23 inches


I think what we need is the state to put a Size Limit on some of these lakes like we have on the Bass, on some lakes or a slot length, it will take a while but it will bring back the big fish we used to catch. I used to catch some big eye's at Mosq. we all have.This size limit works in other states why not ours.:C .


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

The DNR used to trap a bay on the East side just North of 88, did not see them last year havent been up yet this year .


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well MEISTERICS Last year I was at Mosq. and an Amish man and two young sons came into the docks, pulled out a stringer with at least 18 eyes , size from 10 to maybe 15 inches not many bigger ones, they all went home.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

If you were on the North End there are some huge stumps in there,I've seen amish troll hot-n-tots in those stump fields, when I tried to troll in them my lure headed for the first stump it saw.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Crappie Lover,
I troll Hot n Tots alot in the stump fields at Mosquito. If you are concerned with loosing Tots, hold the Tot in your left hand in a vertical position. The belly hook will lay along the body, cut of the protruding barb, do the same with the tail hook. There is a $50 tip, I learned it the hard way.
John


----------



## QuackHead22 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey Crappie Lover I know what you mean about those lures and the stumps! I think they love each other!! Luredaddy THANKS for the tip! I know I lost many a Hot n Tots to the stump gods! I too have seen the Amish pull out a lot of the small eye's and keep them. It's even worse at Atwood lake. They come by the pontoon boat full and whatever is caught is kept! I stopped by the 88 causeway bait shop today and found out that there is a Bass tourney and a Walleye tourney both on Saturday! Sounds like a lot of boat traffic!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not sure about Saturday but I know that there are 2 seperate walleye events on Sunday. I did here that a bass tournament was cancelled that was suppose to be on Sunday.


----------



## fishin'cpl (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm fishing in the bass tournament sat. there will be 20- 30 boat that isn't so bad I hope I can get out there and find them again they just started hitting good just before the cold. good luck you walleye guys they are should be hitting good


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Not only cut the bottom hook off but make sure the rear treble is up and not down. I bend mine to flatten the rear out. Also does anyone remove the split ring of there cranks? I use snaps and wondered why leave the ring? Seems the action would increase along with depth.


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

fishin'cpl said:


> I'm fishing in the bass tournament sat. there will be 20- 30 boat that isn't so bad I hope I can get out there and find them again they just started hitting good just before the cold.


How did you do on the tournement?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

Fished Mosquito yesterday 4/10 from 6pm - 10pm. Not much doing. Caught 2 eyes one was bait sized and the other was 17 in. I am not complaining because I was on the water with a pole in my hand. A bit cold but still great to be out.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

At least the boats never blow your drift or troll line or run right down the middle of the pack. I'm not saying its just bass guys either, but there is some real inconsiderate people out there. Tournament days are [email protected]#$ out there!


----------



## Paradise Fisherman (Jun 14, 2006)

Is anyone fishing jig and minnow from shore? How's the bite? 
I wanna try my new settup: 7' rod UL with mitchell 308x with 4 lbs line 1/8oz jig for them 'eyes.


----------

